# What is the best way to create this joint?



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Hi,
This is my first post.
I am new to woodworking.
What would you suggest for creating a joint such as the one pictured below?
I am interested in joining the sofa leg to the sofa arm support.
I do not want to have exposed end grain and I am skeptical that a end grain mortise is the best option.
What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Larry that picture leaves a lot to be desired. It doesn't give anyone much to look at but dark wood. Can you get anything better?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

My guess would be that the front and side stretcher joints are both mortise and tendon joints into the bottom of the arm support. On cheaper furniture they might be dowel joints.

It looks like the side joint be include a peg from the side, perhaps drawbored…

Good Luck and remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Sorry Bob, it was grabbed from the internet.

I think I will do a glue up to make the leg and arm support, rather than try to join them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Cut it from a single piece of wood or miter joint with dowels.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Cut it from a single piece of wood or miter joint with dowels.


+1

I'd make the leg extend all the way up to the arm rest - all one single piece. Mortise and tenon the rest (or maybe dowels) to support the weight on the seat.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

How about a sash joint from the leg to the support, that would let you have that long tapered shape and still have a good reference surface for the M&T you will be cutting on the frame pieces where they join the leg. You could reinforces the sash joint with dominoes, biscuits, or dowels.


----------

